# protein skimmer setup



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

So I have a relatively new saltwater tank. I have live rock and an external power filter for filtration. From what I've read online and in books a protein skimmer is an essential part to every successful saltwater aquarium. I'm looking for some advice on what would be the best setup for my aquarium. Its a 55 gallon FOWLR for now and I have two damselfish and a firefish in it. I don't foresee getting into any real corals with it but maybe an anemone someday. Anyway I'm starting to see a bunch of crud and what looks like an oily substance floating on top of the water from tine to time so I figured this means its time to make the investment. Any pointers would be much appreciated!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Hang On Back Skimmer?
Reef Octopus BH1000
SWC Xtreme hang On Tank Skimmer
Bubble Magus NAC5E Hang On Back Needle Wheel Skimmer


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Hang On Back Skimmer?
> Reef Octopus BH1000
> SWC Xtreme hang On Tank Skimmer
> Bubble Magus NAC5E Hang On Back Needle Wheel Skimmer


Yeah a hang on back would be fine. Is there such a thing as a sump skimmer? I don't want to get too overly complicated but would be nice to not have a skimmer and a filter hanging on my tank.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes there are sump skimmers. I have one and so do lots of people


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh yea, there are in sump skimmers. All the ones I listed, the companys also have in sump skimmers. Such as
Octopus - Bulk Reef Supply
Protein Skimmer Filer Power Pump Large Aquarium Fish Tank Sal Water New | eBay


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Oh yea, there are in sump skimmers. All the ones I listed, the companys also have in sump skimmers. Such as
> Octopus - Bulk Reef Supply
> Protein Skimmer Filer Power Pump Large Aquarium Fish Tank Sal Water New | eBay


i just bought the bottom one 3 days ago.ill let you kno how she runs


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

92smokeaccord said:


> i just bought the bottom one 3 days ago.ill let you kno how she runs


 Right on!! Very nice. Definately let us in on the info.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Right on!! Very nice. Definately let us in on the info.


no prob!if i have batterys ill get a vid for ya.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

92smokeaccord said:


> no prob!if i have batterys ill get a vid for ya.


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

so i ended up buying that octopus in sump skimmer after looking at all the suggestions you gave me. thanks for the info! I will let you know how it works out


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Just do me one favor before you set it up. Give it a bath using vinegar and water, alittle scrub down. This will remove the acrylic resin on it and allow it to operate normally almost immediatley.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

well i got that skimmer today and let me just say that you get what you pay for....its small as hell and looks really cheap.had to mod it a smidge to get it to fully work.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah I figured I would have to do something to clean it up. The pet store recommended using baking soda to clean stuff before I used it bmy tank when I got it and it left a residue on the glass so I think I'll def use the vinegar this time. I had to scrub my tank with a sponge to get it off. I think it will be plenty for my tank as its only a 55 gallon and I'm not getting into keeping a real coral tank yet. What modifications did you have to make to it before you got it running correctly?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea, I figured you'd have to do some modification to get it to fit your exact sump correctly. But figuring PVC pipe would make this a snappy job. The pump is the actual important part of the skimmer. How is it?


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well I ordered it online so will be like a week or so before I get it. So basically just some simple plumbing then to get it to work then. My tank sits on a big wooden table so I was going to put it down underneath.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea, its all in the way you situate the skimmer and where the pump sits. Should be easy pvc mod from the looks of it.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Yea, I figured you'd have to do some modification to get it to fit your exact sump correctly. But figuring PVC pipe would make this a snappy job. The pump is the actual important part of the skimmer. How is it?


after letting it run for a lil bit its actually kickin some serious foam and bubbles! i guess good can come compact.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

92smokeaccord said:


> i just bought the bottom one 3 days ago.ill let you kno how she runs


I'm soon putting my GSP in a full marine tank, and need to get a skimmer also. I know this is probably a dumb question, but can you tell me what part of the one you bought (on ebay) goes in the tank, what sits outside the tank? Do you have a picture. This would really help me, because I just don't know how those work. I have a fluval 405 filter and will be getting a 55 gal. Thanks much!

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

The pump sits in the sump, the body sits outside the sump. Its not a hang on back style skimmer though. Its for sump use.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

GwenInNM said:


> I'm soon putting my GSP in a full marine tank, and need to get a skimmer also. I know this is probably a dumb question, but can you tell me what part of the one you bought (on ebay) goes in the tank, what sits outside the tank? Do you have a picture. This would really help me, because I just don't know how those work. I have a fluval 405 filter and will be getting a 55 gal. Thanks much!
> 
> Gwen


the hole thing sits in the tank but the collection cup is above the water.its really simple to set it up.it came pretty much all together.put the pump end in the in end of the skimmer and put the cup on and done.ill get a vid tomarrow.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

92smokeaccord said:


> the hole thing sits in the tank but the collection cup is above the water.its really simple to set it up.it came pretty much all together.put the pump end in the in end of the skimmer and put the cup on and done.ill get a vid tomarrow.


You didn't try to set it outside the sump? I kinda thought thats what the big old u-tube was meant for, up and over the tank side. But, if your notusing it outside the sump, then you don't need that big ol tube in there. Lean the pump on its side, and direct plumb that baby with about 3-4" of pvc should about do ya. No?


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> You didn't try to set it outside the sump?


i did put it in side the sump yes.but i answered the question on how its sopposed to be set up from the directions.its actually a in sump style skimmer that hangs inside the tank for the water level for fine tuning.thing actually kicks some serious bubbles!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

92smokeaccord said:


> i did put it in side the sump yes.but i answered the question on how its sopposed to be set up from the directions.its actually a in sump style skimmer that hangs inside the tank for the water level for fine tuning.thing actually kicks some serious bubbles!


 That lil tube allows yoiu to sit that thing on the side of the sump?
By by the looks of the pump itself, it looks just like th eolder model Reef Octopus, thats why I looked at those.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> You didn't try to set it outside the sump? I kinda thought thats what the big old u-tube was meant for, up and over the tank side. But, if your notusing it outside the sump, then you don't need that big ol tube in there. Lean the pump on its side, and direct plumb that baby with about 3-4" of pvc should about do ya. No?


mine didnt come with a u tube just a straight one.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

92smokeaccord said:


> mine didnt come with a u tube just a straight one.


 Cool. Right on.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Cool. Right on.


yeah aint nothing i cant fit with some pvc and what not.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

92smokeaccord said:


> yeah aint nothing i cant fit with some pvc and what not.


Very slick. Waitin on the foamin info.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Very slick. Waitin on the foamin info.


tomarrow mang jus for you!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

92smokeaccord said:


> tomarrow mang jus for you!


Excellent, thanks man.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

bam


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks man!! Looks like a keepr to me. No?


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Thanks man!! Looks like a keepr to me. No?


i would say so..since 8am today to now at 9pm i had to empty the cup 2wice..1 full and 1 half cup.water was dark brown so it works lol.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

92smokeaccord said:


> i would say so..since 8am today to now at 9pm i had to empty the cup 2wice..1 full and 1 half cup.water was dark brown so it works lol.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

i got my reef octopus last week and i cant wait to use it. have to finish building my sump first though. it looks like a pretty good piece of equipment though and actually i went to my lfs to talk about sumps and overflows and stuff and this was the skimmer they were recommending (for like $80 more) should i get a sump set up from them.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Got my sump all set up and running this afternoon. Its a recycled 24 gallon tank. I'm using a filter sock to pre filter the big stuff out and I have my reef octopus skimmer in there as week. Skimmer isn't running yet though because I overlooked the fact that it needs to be in 6 to 10 inches of water to run and my sump is 12" drop. Have to get a stand for it. After like 2 hours of fine tuning I got my overflow box and return pump matched up so my water level stays steady. I left plenty of room in my sump for excess water in the event of power failure. Just hope that little aqua lifter does its job. Makes my display tank look awesome without the heater and that power filter in there.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

So after running my sump for about a day now with the protein skimmer I'm noticing that there are a ton of micro bubbles getting back to my tank. When I installed the baffles for the bubble trap in my sump I put them an inch apart. These bubbles aren't a good thing right? What could I do to get rid of these?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Bubbles suck. You could put a sponge inbetween the last set of baffles to catch them. Or put the sponge on the end of the skimmer return.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah they are all in my display now and only since the skimmer has been on. Actually now that you mention it I've seen a bunch of pictures of skimmers with the sponges on the end of the return. No doubt they had the same issue. I just was worried maybe they could be harmful to the fish...I guess I'm a Lyle gun shy after the last go around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Got ya. Bubbles usually tick off corals, not to many fish.


----------

